# What do you do to save money on groceries?



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Between Friday and Saturday I got all my shopping done for Thanksgiving, and regular household foods.  Went between two stores, Tops and Price Rite.  At Tops, I closely watched sales and used coupons, and between two visits to Tops actually saved more than I spent.  Plus got gas points, and am up to 20 cents off.  I saved about $60 total.   At Price Right I scored a bulk pack of boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.79 a pound.  

The coolest thing I did was looked at the BOGO stuff at Tops, and used two coupons for each purchase (one for the paid item and one for the free item).  Got two Mrs. Smith pies for $6.00.  One cost $7.99.  I love saving money.  And now that I am not working, it is going to be more crucial.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2016)

You did great,Marie. I do exactly what you do. I also check the marked down basket my grocery store has. As long as the item hasn't expired or the can isn't dented I buy it. They will take a coupon for that also. Last week I found a crushed unopened box of plastic baggies for next to nothing and a small can of evaporated milk,just the right size I needed to make my holiday pumpkin pie. After the holiday that cart will be loaded so I will go and check it out. I'm glad to get the bargains but do wish the store would donate the items instead of trying to get every last cent out of them. I would do it myself, but have enough trouble hauling heavy canned goods out of the store because of my bad knees.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2016)

Price Rite and Aldi are both great stores to help stretch a dollar!

I'm lucky to have a Freihofer's "dead bread" store a couple of blocks from my apartment.  They have a large selection of whole grain bread, English muffins, etc... at 3 for $4.00 plus a variety of unadvertised specials.

*The biggest tip I can give is to eliminate waste*, use your freezer for short term storage of leftovers so they don't get pushed into the dark corners of the refrigerator.

Once a week round up all of the musgoes and have a smorgasbord or make a pot of refrigerator soup!

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/17405_Jacques_Pepin_Fridge_Soup/


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Aunt Bea, we have a Friehoffers  factory store here too.  I usually go on Wednesdays for senior discount.  I usually will stock up and put a lot in freezer.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

Every Wednesday we get the ads for the local supermarkets in our newspaper, if something's on sale that we like I'll make sure to get to that store within the week and get some.  We also shop at Costco, but since it's just the two of us, we use a vacuum packer to seal for example sections of cheese to eat at a later date. 

 We also buy a turkey or ham during the holiday season when it's on sale and freeze it to be eaten anything throughout the year.  I'm starting to get used to the senior discount at the local supermarket, usually the first Wednesday of the month.  So if I buy expensive things that day like shrimp, crab legs, meats, the discount can be substantial.

  I don't go online for coupons, but if I come across one maybe in the Sunday paper, I'll clip it.  When those large mega packs of Scott 1,000 sheet toilet tissue are cheap, I'll buy several and store them in the basement.  We always joke that if we have a long-term power outage and we have to rely on our own food, water and TP, we'll be ready for the apocalypse. layful:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2016)

We often get baked stuff a day or two past shelf date. In our house it will be gone at warp speed and a quarter of the original price. Also stock up when we see sale prices on non-perishables.


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2016)

We also get the supermarket ads here in our Wed. paper but mama doesn't drive around to the different stores, I'm not sure if it's a corp. policy or not but our local Walmart will 'price match' the ads of other stores......kinda handy and saves driving here and there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Every Wednesday we get the ads for the local supermarkets in our newspaper, if something's on sale that we like I'll make sure to get to that store within the week and get some.  We also shop at Costco, but since it's just the two of us, we use a vacuum packer to seal for example sections of cheese to eat at a later date.
> 
> We also buy a turkey or ham during the holiday season when it's on sale and freeze it to be eaten anything throughout the year.  I'm starting to get used to the senior discount at the local supermarket, usually the first Wednesday of the month.  So if I buy expensive things that day like shrimp, crab legs, meats, the discount can be substantial.
> 
> I don't go online for coupons, but if I come across one maybe in the Sunday paper, I'll clip it.  When those large mega packs of Scott 1,000 sheet toilet tissue are cheap, I'll buy several and store them in the basement.  We always joke that if we have a long-term power outage and we have to rely on our own food, water and TP, we'll be ready for the apocalypse. layful:



We shop Sam's about every 3 months..Mainly buy their meat and frozen lunch items..Seperate the meat into individual meals and load up the freezer..

Weekly, the wife watches the local stores for sale items on the other products like can goods,milk etc...


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't buy meat and very little processed foods, which saves a lot. There are a few items I'll buy at Walmart because the savings is big enough to warrant the trip. I also use a credit card with a good grocery cash back program and make sure that I use it in a way that provides the max benefit. My monthly food budget is $200 and I easily stay within that and eat well and healthy.


----------

